# Unrooting and returning to stock



## theot (Oct 10, 2011)

So I just got a Dinc2 as a warranty replacement a couple days ago. Been rooting and ROMing for over a year, the last few months on a Droid X2.

I've been looking into rooting the dinc2 the last couple of days and I am wondering how you go back to stock if you ever need to in case there is a warranty swap or if you screw something up. With the Motorola we had sbf to flash it back to stock, Samsung's have Odin. I'm not finding how to do anything like that with this phone. Is there no way to flash back to stock with HTC it am I just not finding it.

Thanks for the help.

Sent from my stock Dinc2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/1579 you will need some stock ruu images but its pretty painless, I used this method just to try it out and re rooted just fine.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18873-ruu-htc-incredible-2-signed-ruus-pg32imgzip-sticky/
Stock RUUs are here. Check jcase's thread in the development section on how to do it (it's pinned)


----------



## theot (Oct 10, 2011)

Great, thanks for the help guys.

Tapped on my stock Dinc2


----------

